#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Mikrotik paralelo com Pfsense

## 3ds0nr0cha

Boa noite pessoal!
Estou em um dilema em uma rede em que administro, onde temos atualmente uma RB 1100 fazendo algumas regras e redirecionamentos de Tunnel e VPN, porém o diretor da empresa gostaria de trabalhar com o Pfsense tbm para fazer as regras de firewall e proxy e deixar o Mikrotik apenas como gateway fazendo apenas os balanceamentos dos links. Gostaria de um esclarecimento melhor sobre o assunto.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Manda quem pode obedece quem tem juízo. Kkk
Se o cara for mão na massa com Linux beleza. A princípio não vejo como paralelo um vai ficar na frente outro vai receber encaminhamentos de portas.
Boa sorte. Manda notícias. Tô seguindo.

----------


## 3ds0nr0cha

> Manda quem pode obedece quem tem juízo. Kkk
> Se o cara for mão na massa com Linux beleza. A princípio não vejo como paralelo um vai ficar na frente outro vai receber encaminhamentos de portas.
> Boa sorte. Manda notícias. Tô seguindo.


Boa noite Eduardo!

Na verdade o diretor é um cara muito aberto a manobras, mais eu particularmente não vi muito sentido em manter as duas soluções por acabar tendo problemas de regras. Eu trabalhei muito pouco com Pfsense mais já conheço mais de Mikrotik, eu queria mesmo é ver se realmente existe vantagem em manter as duas plataformas ou migrar apenas para uma só.

Abraço.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Eu conheço pouco pfsense, ouvi coisas boas. 
Vão dizer que uso mikrotik por que não conheço nada. Mas:
- um hardware appliance consome menos energia que um servidor
- tem menos aplicativo instalados, menos pontos pra ter que atualizar possíveis vulnerabilidades.
- maior otimização de performance com o hardware. 
- mais gente conhece, mais User friendly.(posso estar errado) 

Agora se você falar que vai sair da 1100 pra instalar dentro de um PC qualquer aí, sou contra. Se for pra uma ccr aí blz.

Eu ia estudar pfsense mas com a falta de tempo quando der vou estudar o VyOS que vem nos EdgeRouter da ubiquity, quando der.

----------


## AndrioPJ

Se for para subir o pfsense apenas por questão de proxy, então suba o NXFilter no lugar dele.
é um proxy DNS, atualmente com performance melhor que proxy http, pois o DNS pega tanto http como https, ftp, etc e tal...

----------


## 3ds0nr0cha

> Eu conheço pouco pfsense, ouvi coisas boas. 
> Vão dizer que uso mikrotik por que não conheço nada. Mas:
> - um hardware appliance consome menos energia que um servidor
> - tem menos aplicativo instalados, menos pontos pra ter que atualizar possíveis vulnerabilidades.
> - maior otimização de performance com o hardware. 
> - mais gente conhece, mais User friendly.(posso estar errado) 
> 
> Agora se você falar que vai sair da 1100 pra instalar dentro de um PC qualquer aí, sou contra. Se for pra uma ccr aí blz.
> 
> Eu ia estudar pfsense mas com a falta de tempo quando der vou estudar o VyOS que vem nos EdgeRouter da ubiquity, quando der.


Então, tem um amigo meu que está usando o Edgerouter e falou muito bem, já ele usou o Pfsense e disse que é uma solução muito pesada e para dar continuidade ele teria que fazer cluster e aí a solução sairia inviável.

----------


## 3ds0nr0cha

> Se for para subir o pfsense apenas por questão de proxy, então suba o NXFilter no lugar dele.
> é um proxy DNS, atualmente com performance melhor que proxy http, pois o DNS pega tanto http como https, ftp, etc e tal...


Bacana!
Vou dar uma estudada na plataforma pra ver como funciona. Realmente eu estou vendo que o sentido do negócio é esse mesmo que vc falou, de usar o Mikrotik como borda e só acrescentar um proxy para os filtros.

----------

